# Broken rim! How does one replace it?



## BettaBubbles

I recently got a used tank and was starting to clean it out in my tub. I noticed the bottom trim was a bit loose already, but I didn't think much of it. However, when I lifted one side a bit, the bottom part just snapped. The tank is still sitting on it right now but I feel I can take it right off if I wanted to. I checked and there aren't any leaks from what I can tell. 

A few things I would like to know... What's the purpose of this bottom rim? Is it support for the tank when it's full? Or is it only to help guard the bottom of the tank so it doesn't get scratched from the surface it's on? Then the most important question... Where can I get a replacement for it so I can replace this old broken one? Should I be panicking? I am in the Markham area.

The measurement of the tank is 80Lx30Wx41H (in centimeters).

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## mistersprinkles

Are you talking about the plastic trim on the tank? A photo would be worth 1000 words here.


----------



## BettaBubbles

*Pictures now included*



http://imgur.com/R49yFr7




http://imgur.com/MG8mIPp


Yes, it is the black plastic trim at the bottom.

I hope these pictures help. It was the best angle I could get as the tank is still sitting in my tub.


----------



## BillD

Not that big of a deal. It is there to protect the edges and keep the bottom off any surface that might have a protrusion. You can glue it back together or remove it.


----------



## BettaBubbles

**

That's good to hear, thank you! Anyone have an idea of where I could get a replacement trim? This one feels really brittle so I'm afraid that it'd be a matter of time before it'll crack again if I repair it.


----------



## tom g

*trim*

I would inspect the area quite well as that broken trim looks as if it was dropped on the corner , sometimes there are not cracks but u can see the spider veins under the silicone ... 
cheers


----------



## BettaBubbles

tom g said:


> I would inspect the area quite well as that broken trim looks as if it was dropped on the corner , sometimes there are not cracks but u can see the spider veins under the silicone ...
> cheers


I will be sure to do a full inspection before beginning to set it up. However, I do want to clarify something, what do you mean by dropped on the corner?


----------



## tom g

*trim*

from the pic it looks cracked on the corner , now I don't know how it broke or anything so I am just assuming it took a blow on the corner to crack the trim I don't think trim just breaks . so someone must have dropped or hit the corner while moving the tank , just have a good look that's all ...did u have this tank from new or did u get it off of someone


----------



## BettaBubbles

It is a used tank that I bought off someone here. When I went to pick it up to move to my car, I already felt that the trim was loose because it felt it slide under the glass. I didn't think that it was going to be that fragile that it'd crack when I went to lift it again.


----------



## BettaBubbles

Oh well, they probably didn't know either. Chalk it up to me being a novice and this as a learning opportunity. I am now calling different places to see if they have any idea where I can buy a replacement trim. Funny enough, most places only have a top trim but no bottom. Someone at the Big Al's North Yorl said that maybe it's something they can order in. I even mailed Aqueon to see if they can help.

Anyone know of any places that do custom tanks in Toronto? They should be bound to have some, I'm sure.

Edit: I just contacted Miracles Aquariums for a quote.


----------



## tom g

*tank*

slow down .... how big is the tank .....I have done a similar repair using a two part epoxy....from home depot ...if there is no crack u can can carry on with the tank . go to home depot or lowes and u can either get a two part epoxy and basically fill it it and it will harden like new ....there is also playdo type its packaged in a tube type similar to a cigar case ,u rip a part off and knead it with your fingers till both pieces are mixed throughly ...the other epoxy is like a 2 tube type that self mix ... u will have very little time cause they harden fast put it down on a piece of cardboard so u don't make a mess .the moldable type u can just mould it in to place .. the other u may have to be creative as it is goopy maybe make a mould out of some duct tape or carboard , then when it dries u can paint to match the trim no one will know ...I have done this repair with no issues .


----------



## BettaBubbles

That sounds like a good (and cheaper) alternative. I was questioning the whole original trim, the quality of it. I'm pretty much able to take off the trim from that side of the tank with no effort. I have a small standard 10 gallon tank and it doesn't feel anywhere as fragile as this one. I guess I would still have to get some silicone in there to put it back in place. 

The tank measures 80cm high, 30 width, and 41 high. So a rough calculation gets me to 26 gallons if I filled it to the brim, I think?


----------



## tom g

*tank*

I think its doable as long as like we said there are no spider cracks . if its good hit home depot and give her a whurl ... u prob will do better with the mouldable stuff just be careful not to build up on the bottom u don't want a high point when it dries ...both ways will turn rock hard .
cheers and good luck .


----------



## pyrrolin

Or if you can just turn the tank around and hide the bad looking part, do that and nothing else and you are good. Most of my tanks are used, I just put the better side facing out.


----------



## joey 1967

I know at one time John at north American fish breeders used to sell aquarium trim..


----------



## BettaBubbles

pyrrolin said:


> Or if you can just turn the tank around and hide the bad looking part, do that and nothing else and you are good. Most of my tanks are used, I just put the better side facing out.


Geez, looking at your signature there, I would hope that most are used!!! Must have still cost a pretty penny to have that many. You have a great number of tanks! To think that my friends thought that I was beginning to be obsessed at tank #3 here.

It's unfortunate for me... Because the trim broke on the side that I wanted to display! Oh well, I'll see once I get it all prepped up. I hope for the best.


----------



## BettaBubbles

joey 1967 said:


> I know at one time John at north American fish breeders used to sell aquarium trim..


Thank you! I will give him a call. I like having different options!


----------



## BillD

The top and bottom trim are usually identical. They are on all my tanks.


----------



## mistersprinkles

I wouldn't run the risk of using that tank with that trim. Even repaired. If you're saying you can snap a piece of it off with your hand with "no effort", that's pretty scary. That tank is going to weigh 260lbs (more if you use rocks) filled up. I wouldn't trust brittle plastic to support that weight. It might be cheaper to just buy a new tank than it will be to replace the trim on the tank you have now. I just woudln't use the tank, honestly.


----------



## BillD

I have 5 tanks with no trim. One is 46 years old and the other 4 were built in 1992. If you don't trust the trim, and it isn't a floating bottom, set it on a piece of styro and use it.


----------



## mistersprinkles

BillD said:


> I have 5 tanks with no trim. One is 46 years old and the other 4 were built in 1992. If you don't trust the trim, and it isn't a floating bottom, set it on a piece of styro and use it.


 What's a floating bottom?


----------



## bob123

The main thing with this problem is appearance, if you are sure it doesn't leak then just silicone the trim back in place. The trim is not a structural part in this case and the pressure is not great. I have 22 tanks up and running and many of them have some defects in the trim and no problems, many of these tanks were picked up because they were broken or damaged some how and people were throwing them away. If you were closer I could fix it for nothing. Good luck once you fix it you may start looking for more to fix.


----------



## Menace2Sobriety

The plastic trim doesn't add any structural integrity to the tank. 

It cracks when it get's old and brittle and almost "shrinks" due to age. Personally I'd wrap some black duct tape around it tightly if you're real worried about it... I've had plenty of tanks with cracked plastic trims. One was a 70 Gal tall and both top and bottom trims were broken. 

I THINK back in the old days they used to make metal framing.... the idea was that it would help hold the glass tightly together. Over time.... laser cutting of the glass and better glues allowed tank manufacturers to create a better and stronger "seal/bond" where they glued the corners of the glass together. At that point the metal framing switched over to the much cheaper plastic purely as an asthetic thing as well as I guess some protection from chipping on the top and bottom edges of the glass (they WOULD chip easily if banged around). 

Reality is this.... that plastic would IN NO WAY prevent tank failure. Therefore you can get away with using the tank as it is. If the tank is smaller though (20-40 gal) you can easily find one on kijiji for $20 (just the tank) and it may be a cheaper way of gaining "piece of mind" as I doubt you'll replace the plastic frame for less than that. 

Menace


----------



## pyrrolin

floating is when the bottom of the tank is raised above the bottom level of the side panels. you end up with an open area under the bottom glass. My 2 90 gallon hagen tanks are floating and both needed to be totally rebuilt. I would avoid floating bottom on a new tank purchase, especially on larger tanks.

I recently turned a 125 long into a rimless. It didn't have a floating bottom and the trim was falling apart so I just removed it all and fixed all the sharp edges.

If a tank doesn't have any trim, it is recommended to put it on something like Styrofoam.

On most tanks, the trim is just for looks, unless it has cross bracing or a floating bottom.


----------



## BettaBubbles

BillD said:


> The top and bottom trim are usually identical. They are on all my tanks.


When I take a look at the trim on my 10 gallon, the top trim does look similar to the bottom. Well, I'm not able to lift the tank up to see, but I'm heading over to Big Al's today anyway to check other things out, I'll stop by their tank selection to take a look. Maybe it'll give me some more perspective. Would you say they're interchangeable?

It's interesting looking at different sites that sell tank parts, some just call them "frames" doesn't mention if it's top or bottom. This tank doesn't have a top trim, the hood that came with it covers it up.


----------



## chances14

BettaBubbles said:


> It's interesting looking at different sites that sell tank parts, some just call them "frames" doesn't mention if it's top or bottom.


the plastic frames you see on most tanks are designed the same and can be used as either a top or bottom.


----------



## chances14

Menace2Sobriety said:


> The plastic trim doesn't add any structural integrity to the tank.
> 
> It cracks when it get's old and brittle and almost "shrinks" due to age. Personally I'd wrap some black duct tape around it tightly if you're real worried about it... I've had plenty of tanks with cracked plastic trims. One was a 70 Gal tall and both top and bottom trims were broken.
> 
> Reality is this.... that plastic would IN NO WAY prevent tank failure.
> 
> Menace


that's not always true. It would depend on the thickness of the glass of the tank. The plastic frames you see with center braces actually can help prevent a tank failure as the brace helps stop the glass from bowing when the tank is filled with water and ultimately cracking and breaking.

Back in the day, most manufacturers used 1/2" or thicker glass on most tanks but to reduce costs they have resorted to using much thinner glass and thus more susceptible to bowing.


----------

